# Topics > Projects >  Giant Robot Project (GKR-001, GKR-002),  Phillip Allen, Crossfield, Canada

## Airicist

Author - Phillip Allen (John Grimes)

"Giant Robot Project GKR-002" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Part 1

Uploaded on Jul 14, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Part 2 

Uploaded on Aug 15, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Part 3 

Uploaded on Aug 19, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Part 4 

Uploaded on Sep 30, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Part 5

Uploaded on Oct 12, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Part 6 

Uploaded on Jan 17, 2012

----------


## Airicist

GKR-001 at night

 Published on Feb 2, 2014




> GKR-001 at night, at home, in Crossfield

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Project GKR-002 

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> Just a quick update. The Robot Republic Tshirts are coming along nicely. 3 graphics. My kick starter project Giant Robot Project GKR-002 has launched. 31 days to get funding

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Republic is on the rise. 

Published on Jul 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kick Starter- Giant Robot Project GKR-002 

Published on Jul 24, 2014




> This is the video I uploaded to "Kick Starter" for my hopefully up and coming GKR-002 project. Tired of fake movie Robots. This is going to be the real deal.

----------


## Airicist

Giant Killer Robots make night time safe

 Published on Nov 2, 2014




> GKR-001 / Patronus on night watch with nephew Skyler. He's real, He's steel, He's the real deal. Juggernaut Series.

----------

